# Multiple Versions

## HoloDoc

Hi Leute!

Ich wollte heute mal wieder mein System updaten, doch leider bekomme ich eine für mich unverständliche Fehlermeldung:

emerge --newuse --update --deep --verbose world:

```
# emerge --newuse --update --deep --verbose world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies /

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

dev-libs/libnl:0

  ('installed', '/', 'dev-libs/libnl-1.0_pre6-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/libnl-1.1-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-misc/knetworkmanager-0.2.1_p20071228', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'net-misc/networkmanager-vpnc-0.6.4_p20070621', 'nomerge')

kde-base/kdelibs:3.5

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.8-r4', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kamera-3.5.8', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r3', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'app-cdr/k3b-1.0.4', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'app-editors/kxmleditor-1.1.4', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'dev-util/kdevelop-3.5.0', 'nomerge')

    (and 19 more)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

Kann mir jemand helfen?!

HoloDoc

----------

## duga3

Versuch nochmal ein emerge --sync, ev. passt was mit dem tree nicht.

----------

## HoloDoc

Danke, aber das hab ich bereits mehrfach versucht,hat leider nix geholfen.....

----------

## ScytheMan

kde-base/kdelibs:3.5

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.8-r4', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kamera-3.5.8', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r3', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'app-cdr/k3b-1.0.4', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'app-editors/kxmleditor-1.1.4', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'dev-util/kdevelop-3.5.0', 'nomerge')

    (and 19 more)

-> kamera-3.5.8 braucht kdelibs-3.5.8-r4, aber verträgt sich nicht mit der 3.5.9-r3 version.

ergo: update kamera auf 3.5.9

(per package.keywords)

oder in die package.mask ne maskierung für kdelibs-3.5.9

im anderen fall ist es ähnlich.

net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823 verträgt sich nicht mit der neuen libnl version. also solltest du das auch mal updaten.

da alle die lbnl 1.1-r1 wollen, aber auch mit libnl-1.0_pre6-r1 können, schmeisst du entweder die 1.1 in die package.mask oder du tust den networkmanager auch noch in die package.keywords, dann bist du da auch  auf testing arch, genauso wie bei knetworkmanager und networkmanager-vpnc

----------

## HoloDoc

Danke dir!

Komisch nur, dass nachdem ich kamera deinstalliert habe immer noch gemeckert hat. Naja springe jetzt auf den kompletten Testzweig über, da ich sonst unmengen an Paketen un die package.keywords eingeben müsste, außerdem ist es auch ganz schön zu wissen die aktuellste software zu haben  :Wink: 

Auf jeden Fall nochmal BIG THX

HoloDoc

----------

## Finswimmer

Um das zu automatisieren, schau dir einfach mal "autounmask" an.

Da gibst du die Version an, die du haben magst, und der Rest wird automatisch gemacht.

Tobi

----------

## ScytheMan

 *HoloDoc wrote:*   

> Danke dir!
> 
> Komisch nur, dass nachdem ich kamera deinstalliert habe immer noch gemeckert hat. Naja springe jetzt auf den kompletten Testzweig über, da ich sonst unmengen an Paketen un die package.keywords eingeben müsste, außerdem ist es auch ganz schön zu wissen die aktuellste software zu haben 
> 
> Auf jeden Fall nochmal BIG THX
> ...

 

von nem kompletten ~arch ist auf nem Produktivsystem eher abzuraten. Wenn das dein Bastelrechner ist, dann ists kein Problem. Wenn du ihn aber wirklich nutzen möchtest, solltest du dir die Mühe machen mit package.keywords/mask/etc. klarzukommen. Dürfte als Einsteiger im Vergleich zum Testing-Arch-System ne Menge Frust ersparen.

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3

----------

## HoloDoc

Benutze Gentoo jetzt eigentlich schon seit 2 Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden, hab das update auch abgebrochen und benutz jetzt autounmask 

Grund für dieUmstellung war ja nur, dass ich zu faul bin die ganzen Pakete einzeln in die package.keywords einzugeben....

----------

